# Fun Show - suggestions welcomed



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi everyone! I am in the process of assisting with a fun show for our local 4H. I have never put on a show before...and was looking for some suggestions on any thing from registration to awards and everything in between. Thanks!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Not sure what kind of registries and awards.. That would depend on whether it is a meat or dairy show. No matter which it is a youth showmanship award would be nice.

One fun thing I saw though at a local county fair was they had a goat and sheep obstacle course. They had pool noodles taped to cones for jumping and other stuff. I thought it was a cute idea.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

For our youth fun show. 
We see how much each kid can milk into a pop bottle in 1 minute. 
Goat calling contest goats one one side of barn kids on the other and let them loose
Goat dress up contest
Parents showmanship
And cloverbud showmanship(kids too young for 4-h)
We have prizes like school supplies goat collars
Candy 
Its a lot of fun and a great change of pace from the competitive shows.


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions!!!


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't know what a "fun show" is im guessing a regular show with games and stuff? Idk but there was this ADORABLE thing they did at a show last week and it was when they did peawey(i have no idea how you spell that) class(babys/todlers kinda deal) they awarded "plaques" which were frisbys (with like "1rst place winner" and stuff on them with skittles taped to the backs it was soo cute but i don't know if thats what u mean by an idea.


----------



## TWBMom (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm sure you've probably had your event as I'm just now surfing the forum and saw this but we've had some shows where they do that and the awards are ear tags printed with the event name and date info on them. Each type of animal got their appropriate size tag. Cute keepsake. 

Let me know what you wended up doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Costume contest with a theme... Maybe if your at abfair with a theme you could follow that theme. Our county Fair theme is a circus of fun.


----------

